# Problème installation Windows 10 Boot Camp



## mayebaba (11 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,

Ayant parcouru divers posts sur le forum qui correspondait au même problème, je n'ai malheureusement pas réussi à régler celui-ci, c'est pour cela que je crée un poste similaire aux autres.

En fait, j'ai un problème d'installation concernant Windows 10 (*dernière version téléchargé depuis le site officiel*), j'ai un message d'erreur qui survient à la dernière étape de l'installation disant que je n'ai pas assez d'espace libre sachant que je voudrai seulement allouer 60 Go d'espace.

Voici les informations de mon disque :


```
Last login: Sat May 11 13:19:38 on ttys000
admins-MBP:~ babamaye$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         432.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +432.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            308.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 75.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

admins-MBP:~ babamaye$
```

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide et du temps consacrer à résoudre mon problème !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2019)

Bonsoir *mayebaba
*
Tu as *68 Go* en espace libre sur le disque. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre au *Conteneur* > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## mayebaba (11 Mai 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *mayebaba
> *
> Tu as *68 Go* en espace libre sur le disque. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

Je vous remercie d'abord pour votre réponse, j'ai finalement réussi à installer Windows 10 en choisissant la version d'avril et non pas celle d'octobre.

Cordialement


----------



## mayebaba (12 Mai 2019)

J'aurai une question, comment démarrer sur le système d'exploitation de l'OS sans devoir avoir recours à la touche ALT au démarrage ? Car je démarrage toujours avec Windows 10 et non pas l'OS.

Je suis allé sur les paramètres de démarrage du Mac mais Boot Camp n'apparait pas.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2019)

Dans ta session de macOS > tu vas à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Disque de démarrage* -->

- déverrouille le cadenas > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > referme le cadenas > quitte les *Préférences Système*​
=> cette action inscrit en *NVRAM* une préférence de démarrage automatique sur *Macintosh HD*. Donc redémarrer sans option au clavier --> fait démarrer sur le volume de macOS.


----------



## mayebaba (12 Mai 2019)

Niquel, ça fonctionne encore merci !!


----------

